# Compete in Roller Pigeon



## boyien03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Does all roller pigeon need to be band to compete? And does the age difference in the kit matter? Also, if my pigeon are band with NPA bands, is it okay to compete? What about persoanlize bands?

Preliminary cup and World Cup?


----------

